# Need a new computer name :D



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jun 2, 2011)

So basically I want to name my new build. Usually I give a dumb name to my builds, like InerTia* (Custom graphics on my last build).

So basically I just ordered myself a white Phantom so I need a name. Sounds really immature but its my thing.

Suggestions? Sig Rig.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 2, 2011)

name it after something you like, for example you could call it Dr pepper, or kittens (but not marmite, I've just decided to call my pc that)


----------



## Maelstrom (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey, I also have a white Phantom (just arrived today). Perhaps name it after a Greek/Roman or Norse god? That's what I do. Lots to choose from. 

Greek: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/List_of_Greek_mythological_figures

Norse: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Norse_gods


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks, Maelstrom.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 2, 2011)

Phoenix from the flames


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 2, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Phoenix from the flames



Still not as good as kittens


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Still not as good as kittens



Meh....I can't stand cats


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 2, 2011)

it comes from the system it self, like if your rig pretty powerfull you can use like 'hercules'
if you use water cooling and make it silence you can use 'silent hill' maybe like the game title
if you like extreme things and unbeatable you can use 'zeus' 
or you compile from many names like 'arch' athlon, rog, corsair and heavy (like you oc it)


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 2, 2011)

*Ha !*

Mine's staying Knuckle Stripping Hexie until I 
get my new case hopefully next week. I should 
be able to OC it more with 5 fans as opposed to 
none and the new one is pretty cool looking.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 2, 2011)

Look at ships (real, 17-19 century), starships (movies)


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 2, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Look at ships (real, 17-19 century), starships (movies)



Whatchu Talking about Willis ?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 2, 2011)

>>PhoeniX<< said:


> So basically I want to name my new build. Usually I give a dumb name to my builds, like InerTia* (Custom graphics on my last build).
> 
> So basically I just ordered myself a white Phantom so I need a name. Sounds really immature but its my thing.
> 
> Suggestions? Sig Rig.



How does it come, you dont like "InerTia"?
Sounds pretty good to me, why dont you make a few ones up, and open a poll for what people think is the best?


----------



## qubit (Jun 2, 2011)

How about one of these cool names:

Tachyon

EventHorizon

BlackHole

Afterburner

FTL

I've just called my Windows domain at home eventhorizon.blackhole but might change it to blackhole.tachyon.ftl


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 2, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> How does it come, you dont like "InerTia"?
> Sounds pretty good to me, why dont you make a few ones up, and open a poll for what people think is the best?



agree. if you have names take poll, coz name is personal you could take that match your heart
btw what about 'sentinel'


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 2, 2011)

qubit said:


> How about one of these cool names:
> 
> Tachyon
> 
> ...



You really liked that Movie that much? It was pretty good, but i wouldnt have named a rig after it!


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 2, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> How does it come, you dont like "InerTia"?
> Sounds pretty good to me, why dont you make a few ones up, and open a poll for what people think is the best?





qubit said:


> How about one of these cool names:
> 
> Tachyon
> 
> ...



yeah. what about military name like 'delta' 'alpha protocol' like game


----------



## qubit (Jun 2, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> You really liked that Movie that much? It was pretty good, but i wouldnt have named a rig after it!



Which movie, Event Horizon? I've seen it, but I wasn't thinking of that. But shit it was scary...

I'm really interested in black holes and faster than light travel.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 2, 2011)

qubit said:


> Which movie, Event Horizon? I've seen it, but I wasn't thinking of that. But shit it was scary...
> 
> I'm really interested in black holes and faster than light travel.



oh yeah, i was 14 when i watched it the first time, at night... man was i scared!
You really are? I also am interested in that, but i assumed, that no matter what happens, we wont see the time, when humanity found the ways, with which it can trick out the Heisenberg-Effect, general relativity and such.... so i was more focused on how quantum effects change the human brain, and how the Human brain, changes Quantum effects...or even communicates.. like in your a name (with QUantumBITS)


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 2, 2011)

Since it's white, steal from DICE:  Frostbyte.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm kind of in the same situation - I'm trying to get a job once summer comes around, at which time I'll be trying to build a new PC, and I've decided on a dark brushed aluminum case (still looking for a specific one, though) and I'm moving from C (Coldkill) to D, and I was thinking something like Deathsteel or alike...... don't steal that though.


----------



## user21 (Jun 12, 2011)

if i were you i would name it after i install some hardware and what the hardware may be capable of!


----------



## Jetster (Jun 12, 2011)

I kinda like Military Phonics. My current system is Delta


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 12, 2011)

White NZXT Phantom?

From the amazing Neuromancer book by William Gibson there is one name that might be well apt:
"Wintermute"


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 12, 2011)

I usally find a "universal" name that does not need changing all the time suits me best, so I call mine "computer" it works for me, I did try more creative names in the past like "Phantom" but it didn't run to me when I called it, didn't talk to me when I whispered it's name and didn't get any faster when I decided to call it "lightning" so I came to the conclusion that it wasn't a living being, therefore "computer" worked well..... I'm just a simple man though


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 12, 2011)

Gringo


----------



## Jetster (Jun 12, 2011)

Naming your computer "Computer" reminds me of the Who's on first bit.  I user to name mine "Living room" and so on but it gets confusing when looking at network paths and your have moved rooms.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 12, 2011)

I find it best to name your machines for what their purpose is. This comes from running several data centers and web hosting businesses. Let me show you an example:

HWorkstation1 - Home workstation 1
HWorkstation2 - Home workstation 2
FServer1 - File Server 1

I stopped naming computers after star wars planets in high school because I learned that it didn't help me at all when designing infrastructure for cisco based networks.


----------



## wolf (Jun 12, 2011)

I try and do practical names a lot like tatty does, for instance the PC in my room was called 'room'. then I moved to Paris, my pc here is called 'Paris'

but I think you should call yours Mittens


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 14, 2011)

*New name :  )*

I like the New Name I gave mine since Cooling it off with a new case.


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 14, 2011)

Depends what you want to go for.

Attitude type name:- T3RM1N8R K1LLA or something along those lines.

Or something out of the ordinary:- Muppet, NancyBoy, TheDandy.

Since I did not have a place in particular where I was keeping my PC at the time I called it the imaginative.....MINE.


----------



## qubit (Jun 14, 2011)

I've called my domain controller: AfterBurner 

I've called my domain: blackhole.tachyon.ftl 

Man, I'm just overloaded with awesome.


----------



## lilkiduno (Jun 14, 2011)

what about avalanche, blizzard (Bl1zZ4Rd), or something that may have something to do with snow since the case will be white. hell i just named mine H3X becase the hexacore processor. so i am very original!


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jun 15, 2011)

how about "Pr0nM4ch1ne" lol


----------



## KingPing (Jun 15, 2011)

I like to name my PCs like WW2 nose art. My PC "Classy Gal"  is the nose art of the P-38J i use in IL2 Sturmovik


----------



## kuroikenshi (Jun 15, 2011)

late to the party but how about some Wapanese? ShiroiHige (White Beard)


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jun 15, 2011)

i dont have a computer name anyway
my main is called "PC" and my secondary is PC2


----------



## trickson (Jun 15, 2011)

I named mine crash !


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 15, 2011)

Casper the Ghost.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 15, 2011)

If the OP does not choose his name soon this is moving to GN.... I am losing the will to live!


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 16, 2011)

My computers have practical names like others have suggested, but I stupid-ify it up a bit. I call my gaming machine JAY-GAMIE and my laptop JAY-LAPPY. My HTPC is NET-THEATRE but I was thinking of renaming it VISTA-SUCKS

as for your PC... name it White out. Then write all over it. Or call it mittens.

BUT NOT MARMITE!!!!!1!one



cheesy999 said:


> name it after something you like, for example you could call it Dr pepper, or kittens (but not marmite, I've just decided to call my pc that)



Marmite is terrible.
Good for a lol


----------



## qubit (Sep 1, 2011)

>>PhoeniX<< said:


> So basically I want to name my new build. Usually I give a dumb name to my builds, like InerTia* (Custom graphics on my last build).
> 
> So basically I just ordered myself a white Phantom so I need a name. Sounds really immature but its my thing.
> 
> Suggestions? Sig Rig.



So, what name did you pick for it?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> So, what name did you pick for it?



check his system specs, it's there.


----------



## qubit (Sep 1, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> check his system specs, it's there.



Thanks. A post to make this clear would have been appropriate though.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 1, 2011)

mine are:
i7pc, htpc, and server.  i know, i'm unimaginative


----------



## qubit (Sep 1, 2011)

digibucc said:


> mine are:
> i7pc, htpc, and server.  i know, i'm unimaginative



But it works.


----------



## m4gicfour (Sep 1, 2011)

I think I'll rename my computer "captain datapants"


----------



## ironwolf (Sep 1, 2011)

I name all my servers at work (web, mail, firewall, DNS, file etc.) after rocks.  Naming them what function they are was lame LOL.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 1, 2011)

I know I'm in the minority here but I never understood why someone would name their PC. I see it all the time. Almost always on a new build...and I always chuckle a little and wonder why?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 1, 2011)

so like, basalt and chalk?  what about metamorphic, volcanic, etc?

when you're dealing with one set of machines you can remember and translate unique names, but that takes a lot more processing power when you manage 250+ different machines. at that point it would be absolutely ridiculous to make yourself remember 250+ rock types and associate them with the machines they are and what they do.



WhiteNoise said:


> I know I'm in the minority here but I never understood why someone would name their PC. I see it all the time. Almost always on a new build...and I always chuckle a little and wonder why?



why do people name cars and boats?  i don't get it either, it's just one of those things people do.  like i said: server, htpc, & i7pc....  oh, and "laptop"


----------

